# was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?



## deckel15 (25. August 2009)

hallo
wollte mal fragen was am 1 lehrgangsabend dort so gesagt wird oder berichtet.
Mfg


----------



## allrounder11 (25. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*

Nachdem man sein Führungszeugnis abgegeben hat meldet man sich an , daraufhin wird der Ablauf geschildert und das wars.


----------



## deckel15 (25. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*

was ist den ein führungszeugnis?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (25. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*

Also das mit dem Führungszeugnis ist mir aber auch neu


----------



## Barsch26 (25. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*

mich würde das auch interessieren ??


----------



## bigkmi (25. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*

Fischereigesetz ist Landesgesetz. Duisburg ist NRW. In NRW kein Führungszeugnis. Lehrgang ist nicht einmal Pflicht.

T.L. 

bigkmi


----------



## heldenburg (25. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*

Im Führungszeugnis werden soweit ich weiß Straftaten vermerkt.
Hat eine dieser Straften irgendwas mit Naturschutz/Angeln zu tun kann es sein das man keinen Schein machen darf.


----------



## derporto (25. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*

eine straftat im bezug auf fischerei? fast unmöglich, wenn man nicht im großen stil und im gewerblichen sinne ohne genehmigung gefischt hat.

die meisten mit angelei und fischerei in zusammenhang stehenden unrechtsmäßigkeiten sind lediglich "vergehen" und werden somit nicht im polizeilichen führungszeugnis vermerkt.


----------



## heldenburg (25. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*

Hmm dacht immer das sowas wie Tierquälerei eine Straftat ist und sowas wäre ja auch etwas was gegen Naturschutz oder so verstößt^^


----------



## derporto (25. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*



heldenburg schrieb:


> Hmm dacht immer das sowas wie Tierquälerei eine Straftat ist und sowas wäre ja auch etwas was gegen Naturschutz oder so verstößt^^



tierqualerei im eigentlichen sinne gibt es so nicht.es gibt sicher sehr viele verstöße gegen das gesetzt mit denen man in kontakt kommen kann in und am wasser und in bezug auf die angelei.

ich habe es vorhin falsch ausgedrückt.es gibt vergehen und verbrechen.verbrechen werden im führungszeugnis eingetragen.vergehen nicht.

eine straftat wird erst ab einem relativ hohen strafmaß zu einem verbrechen.und folglich zu einem eintrag im führungszeugnis.

wenn jemand also mehrmals beim schwarzangeln erwischt wurde und dafür ordnungsgeld zahlen musste oder bei mehrmaligem vergehen sogar evtl. arbeitsstunden leisten musste oder eine geldstrafe von weniger als 60 tagessätzen leisten musste, so wird dies nicht vermerkt, hat also auch auf die fischereiprüfung keinen einfluss.


----------



## Borg (25. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*

Ich denke, dass heldenburg hierauf anspricht:

*§ 33 Versagungsgründe
*(1) Der Fischereischein ist Personen zu versagen,
1. die das 14. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben,
2. für die für die Besorgung aller ihrer Angelegenheiten wegen einer psychischen Krankheit oder einer geistigen oder seelischen Behinderung ein Betreuer bestellt ist; dies gilt auch, wenn der Aufgabenkreis des Betreuers die in §1896 Abs. 4 und §1905 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches bezeichneten Angelegenheiten nicht erfaßt.
(2) Der Fischereischein kann Personen versagt werden,
1. die wegen Fischwilderei oder wegen vorsätzlicher Beschädigung von Anlagen, Fahrzeugen, Geräten oder Vorrichtungen, die der Fischerei oder der Fischzucht dienen, oder von Wasserbauten rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind,
2. die wegen Fälschung eines Fischereischeins oder einer sonstigen zur Ausübung der Fischerei erforderlichen Bescheinigung rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind,
3. die in den letzten drei Jahren wegen Übertretung fischereirechtlicher Vorschriften oder wegen Tierquälerei rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind.
(3) Aus den Gründen des Absatzes 2 Nummern 1 bis 3 kann der Fischereischein nicht mehr versagt werden, wenn ein strafvermerkfreies Führungszeugnis vorgelegt wird.

Komme auch aus NRW und musste zumindest kein Führungszeugnis vorlegen o. ä.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## celler (26. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Kleine Info:
> 
> angelt ohne Angelschein. Bei einer Kontrolle gibt es ein Bußgeld.
> 
> ...


 

#cWas das für ne Aussage;+


----------



## HD4ever (26. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> geh hin, dann weißt Du es




|good: seh ich auch so ...
was für ne ***** Frage hier im AB #d


----------



## celler (26. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> |good: seh ich auch so ...
> was für ne scheitz Frage hier im AB #d


 
:vik:......


----------



## Squirrelina (26. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> |good: seh ich auch so ...
> was für ne ***** Frage hier im AB #d


 

naja er ist ja noch jung hier im board angemeldet-hat dafür aber schon mehr themen eröffnet als manchaleter hase:vik:

@deckel

am besten mal selber bisschen suchen und versuchen sich fragen zu beantworten....denn muss man nicht wegen jeden kleinen pupos hier ein thema aufmachen.....

zum ersten abend beim lehrgang:was macht ihr denn am ersten schultag nach den sommerferien immer????

sicherlich auch stundenplan besprechen klassensprecher wählen usw....so ist es dort auch personalien feststellen anwesenheit und grobe erklärung was wie abläuft dann das erste thema vielleicht und das wars....


----------



## swift (26. August 2009)

*AW: was wird am 1 lehrgangsabend gesagt?*

Also den ersten Abend hab ich mir damals auch gespart (wegen Arbeit), hab die Prüfung trotzdem gemeistert. :vik:

Das meiste hatte ich mir auch selbst beigebracht. Im Lehrgang wurden nur die Fragen und Fische durchgenommen, auf den praktischen Teil hat der Lehrer weitesgehend verzichtet, weil alle ausser ich schonmal geangelt hatten. #d
So im Nachhinein wars schon interessant, aber nicht notwendig (,weil nur kurz was zu der Rutenzusammenstellung gesagt wurde). Also wenn du keine Zeit hast lass eben einen Abend ausfallen.


----------

